# Angeln in Frankreich?



## Aali-Barba (13. September 2004)

Da wir jedes Jahr mit unserem Wohnwagen die französiche Atlantikküste unsicher machen, würde ich dort natürlich auch gerne mal angeln. #6 

Hat einer Infos bezüglich Berechtigungen, die man braucht, ob man wie hier für jedes Gewässer oder pauschal rappen muss, wo man die Fischereierlaubnis hier bereits vorab beantragen kann etc???|kopfkrat 

Vorab danke für die Infos.


----------



## Karlchen40 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Tach Aali-Barba
 Ich habe schon einige jahre die französische Atlantikküste, speziell Bretagne, beangelt und meines Wissens benötigst Du am Meer keinen Schein-zumindest habe ich daon noch nie etwas gehört und bin auch noch nie kontrolliert wurden.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

@ Karlchen,

Als wir auf Korsika waren, saßen dort jeden Samstag und jeden Sonntag ein Vater mit seinen beiden Söhnen und haben im Meer gefischt. Mindestens an einem der Tage des Wochenendes kam ein Streifenwagen und die Beamten haben sie kontrolliert, schaute in den Eimern nach, ließen sich den Fang zeigen etc. #c 

Wie ich gehört habe, soll es in Frankreich eher viel strenger als lascher zugehen, was das Angeln ohne Schein z.B. angeht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Karlchen40 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

@ Aali-Barba
 Hab auf Korsika noch nie geangelt, ist allerdings gut möglich, daß die Beamten lediglich die Einhaltung der Mindestmaße, die es in Frankreich natürlich auch einzuhalten gilt, kontrolliert haben. Auf jeden Fall: Ich habe bestimmt schon vier Sommer in der Bretagne Brandungsangeln betrieben und bin weder an Stränden noch in Häfen je kontrolliert wurden. Ein mir befreundeter Franzose verbringt jedes Jahr seinen Sommerurlaub in der Bretagne um zu angeln, und der meinte. an der Küste bräuchte man keinen Schein. Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, kannst Du ja auf dem örtlichen Postamt nachfragen, die müssten sich da auskennen.


----------



## Wendeg48 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Hallo Ali-Barba

War dieses Jahr in der Bretagne.Finester.Das Angeln im Meer ist frei aber oft mit Akrobatischen Kletteraktionen verbunden.
Für ein Aufstaubecken und einige kleine (wirklich kleine)Bäche war ein Angelschein erforderlich.14 Tage 30 Euronen.In den 2 Wochen wurde ich 3 mal kontrolliert.Allerdings nicht nach Maßigkeit und Fang.
In einigen Hafenbecken wird auf Meeräsche geangelt .Große Fische 40-50 cm allerdings mit Metoden da dreht es einem Angler den Magen um.Anfüttern mit Fischbrei und dann mit Blei und 10 Drillingen in den Schwarm und reißen :c
|wavey: |wavey: G.W


----------



## Brundle68 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Hallo Barben Ali

Das Angeln im Meer in Frankreich ist frei. Solltest Du aber auch im Süsswasser Angeln wollen, existiert für jedes Departement eine Ferienkarte (14 Tage). Damit kannst Du in allen Gewässern (Premier oder Deuxieme-categories) angeln. Die Karte ist in der Regel in allen Anglerläden sowie den Tabakläden erhältlich. In Gewässern der zweîten Kategorie ist das Angeln mit vier Ruten erlaubt. In Gewässern erster Kategorie (Forellengewässer) ist nur eine Rute erlaubt.

Petri Heil#h #6


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

brundle hat schon alles gesagt.
wie schon gesagt ist das angeln im meer frei.jedoch brauchst du für jeden fluss bach oder weiher einen schein.
beim meeresangeln unbedingt die mindestmaßen einhalten vor allem für den wolfsbarsch (loup de mer bzw. bar) denn hier wirds verdammte teuer.

noch ne kleine info am rande  in frankreich sind lebende köfis erlaubt und auch setzkescher


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

uiiiiih, das klingt ja schon mal goiiiiil!!!!!


Im Juni ist es dann so weit, 700 Meter vom Atlantik weg, mit dem Rad zu erreichen, keine Menschenseele um diese Jahreszeit da, ob ich nun mit oder ohne Angel im Sand liege, interessiert die Familie nicht. 

Muss dann nur mal sehen, wie es mit Köder aussieht, weil dort weit und breit kein Angelladen ist. Wie sieht es denn mit Tintenfisch oder anderem Meeresgetier aus der Supermarkt Kühltheke aus zum Ködern? Was ist da zu empfehlen? 

Was brauch ich an Ausrüstung? Welches Wurfgewicht? Welche Rollen? Welche Schnur?


----------



## Sockeye (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Ich habe mal vor 9 Jahren in der Bretagne geangelt. 1 Woche lang nix kein Biss. Seitdem fahre ich nach Alaska...


----------



## Greg (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Nimm auf jedenfall SPinngerät und ein paar Salzwasser Wobbler mit.DIe Rapala saltwater Modelle eignen sich allesamt.Dort gibt es die meisten Wolfsbarsche!  Pollacks und Dorsche sind als Beifang möglich.

Einfach dort wo es felsig (wenn man hinkommt) oder in Hafenbecken oder immer dort wo die Wellen sich brechen angeln.Überall Wolfsbarsche.


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Also wir fahren immer an die Gironde, wo praktisch der offene Atlantik auf ne fast 100 Kilometer lange Sand - Dünen - Landschaft knallt. Also keine Felsen, keine Häfen, nur Strand und offenes Meer, sehr starker Wellengang, teilweise 2 - 3 Meter hohe Wellen. 

Also brauch ich da wohl schweres Brandungsgerät, so wie ich das sehe, oder?

Da ich die Geräte nur wenig nutzen werde, will ich da auch nicht mit teurem High Tec Gerät antanzen. Mal ne blöde Frage, ich habe mal bei E-Bay eine dicke Grebenstein und eine dicke Browning Rolle (beides Stationär) ergattern können, die ich ansonsten hier nur rum liegen habe. Auf beide Rollen passt ne Menge Schnur drauf, beide ohne Freilauf eine Frontbremse, eine Heckbremse. Ob die nun Salzwasserfest sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber wenn ich die nun ein paar Mal einsetze, kann man die dann wieder sozusagen in Öl legen bis ins nächste Jahr, oder muss ich zwingend teures Salzwasserfestes Gerät kaufen, obwohl ich es nur ein paar Tage im Jahr nutze?


----------



## ralle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Ich denke die Rollen kannst du nehmen .
Hinterher wieder richtig gesäubert und einsprühen , das sollte gehen.

Mach richtig die Spule mit Schnur voll so das du auch auf Wurfweite kommst.


----------



## Brundle68 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Hallo

Was die Köder betrifft, besitzt fast jeder grosse Supermarkt eine Frisch-Fisch-Theke. Was gut zum Angeln geht, sind kleine Crevetten (Crevette gris oder rouge) oder auch kleine Krabben oder Makrelenfetzen.

Selber suchen kann man sich Wattwürmer oder Sandaale (sind verdammt schnell:r ), sefern man welche findet.:g 

Wenn ein Angelladen vorhanden ist, empfehle ich Ringelwürmer (verre de mer).

Petri Heil

gruss

Brundle


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Rollen kannst du nehmen .
> Hinterher wieder richtig gesäubert und einsprühen , das sollte gehen.
> 
> Mach richtig die Spule mit Schnur voll so das du auch auf Wurfweite kommst.


Supi, das spart Kosten #6 

Welche Schnurstärke sollte man da nehmen? (Monofil mit Schlagschnur)?

Ich hab auch noch ne 3,60 Meter Rute mit 180 Gramm Wurfgewicht (Tele) - zwar nix Dolles, hab sie mal geschenkt bekommen (SIC Ringe hat sie allerdings schon) . Meinste die Reicht erst mal für einen Anfänger zum Schnuppern?


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*



			
				Brundle68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Was die Köder betrifft, besitzt fast jeder grosse Supermarkt eine Frisch-Fisch-Theke. Was gut zum Angeln geht, sind kleine Crevetten (Crevette gris oder rouge) oder auch kleine Krabben oder Makrelenfetzen.
> 
> ...


Genau das schwebte mir bezügl. Köder vor. Da ich dort nämlich seit 1979 noch nie einen Angelladen gesehen habe, hatte ich eben an die riesigen Fischtheken in den Supermarche und Leclerc Läden gedacht. Da liegt ja einiges rum.:q


----------



## ralle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Supi, das spart Kosten #6
> 
> Welche Schnurstärke sollte man da nehmen? (Monofil mit Schlagschnur)?
> 
> Ich hab auch noch ne 3,60 Meter Rute mit 180 Gramm Wurfgewicht (Tele) - zwar nix Dolles, hab sie mal geschenkt bekommen (SIC Ringe hat sie allerdings schon) . Meinste die Reicht erst mal für einen Anfänger zum Schnuppern?




3,60 ist ein bischen kurz ne 4,20-4,50 wäre besser 

weiß ja nicht wie weit du rauswerfen mußt > aber probier doch einfach mal mit der rute

nimm ev. ein paar krallenbleie mit falls starke strömung ist


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

So, zurück aus dem sonnigen Fronkreisch hier mein Fazit:


Ein Reinfall|evil: 

Der Strand dort war viel zu seicht und zu lang, man hätte locker doppelt so weit werfen müssen, um überhaupt nur annäherungsweise in die Bereiche zu kommen, wo sich keine Wellen mehr brechen, die Strandlänge variierte je nach Gezeit um weit über 100 Meter durch den flachen Strand. Ich habs trotzdem mehrfach versucht mit Makrelen, Tintenfisch, Kunstködern, alles was die Einheimischen da auch so dran hängen hatten, wenn man überhaupt mal einen sah, aber meist war eh keiner da und die werden wohl wissen warum.

habe trotzdem einige herrliche Abende und einen Morgen am Strand verbracht, allerdings würde ich beim nächsten Mal lieber ne Kiste Bier oder ein paar Flaschen Wein mit hin schleppen, als nochmals auf die Idee zu kommen, dort zu versuchen zu angeln. :q


----------



## ralle (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Schade das nichts zu holen war !

Aber ich denke es war wohl auch ohne Fisch dort schön !


----------



## zander xxl (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*



Brundle68 schrieb:


> Hallo Barben Ali
> 
> Das Angeln im Meer in Frankreich ist frei. Solltest Du aber auch im Süsswasser Angeln wollen, existiert für jedes Departement eine Ferienkarte (14 Tage). Damit kannst Du in allen Gewässern (Premier oder Deuxieme-categories) angeln. Die Karte ist in der Regel in allen Anglerläden sowie den Tabakläden erhältlich. In Gewässern der zweîten Kategorie ist das Angeln mit vier Ruten erlaubt. In Gewässern erster Kategorie (Forellengewässer) ist nur eine Rute erlaubt.
> 
> Petri Heil#h #6


Du soltest nicht soviel spinnangeln gehen ,Die Ganzen Haken in deinem Gesicht!!!!!#d


----------



## Ines (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich?*

Was heißt denn Angelschein bzw. Berechtigungskarte auf französisch? Ich will nächstes Jahr auch in Frankreich angeln, eher aber im Süden.

Grüße, Ines


----------

